# 1993 Nissan Maxima heating controls, dim lights, and mods



## writes1 (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm having problems with my heating controls. The only control that works is the 4. So, I either have no air blowing or maximum air blowing. Any ideas?

Also, my instument lights on my heating controls and clock don't work.

I just bought this car and found this problems.

Is there a website for mods on a 93 Maxima? What about pics of customized Maxima's. Just want ideas if I plan to fix this up.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

writes1 said:


> I'm having problems with my heating controls. The only control that works is the 4. So, I either have no air blowing or maximum air blowing. Any ideas?


You need to replace the blower motor resistor...Common problem with these cars...



writes1 said:


> Also, my instument lights on my heating controls and clock don't work.


Check your fuses in the fuse box,one may be blown...


----------



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

they are actually in an easy to replace spot
good job nissan


----------

